# 2019-2020 buddies.



## darkriver

Seems well away but wondering if anyone wants to wait with me? I have a 4 month old and a 3 year old. I would like the children to be independant before I attempt this again. I originally wanted to ttc next year but, decided to wait until my daughters 3 or 4 at a push due to mental health issues and ill health.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi! It's not set in stone yet but me and hubby been talking about ttc #4 in February/March 2019, we both have unhealthy lifestyle that we need to sort out and there are things that I want change in my life like yourself I also suffer with mental health issues and I have to make big steps now to face my fears and stop them taking control of my life.
I have 3 children aged 11 (12 in July), 2 and half year old and a 3 month old. I know 2019 seems so far away but I think it is more logical that our youngest will be around age 3 and hopefully toilet trained and our middle child will have started primary school also.
Be nice to share the long wait with others :)


----------



## Cloudy7

I have the same time frame for #3 too. Well thats if we definitely go ahead ive finally getting oh on board and all of a sudden getting cold feet. We're getting married at the end of the year and then plan on saving up for a couple of year as of January to help with costs of another baby. After #1 i kept everything but after #2 i said never again so got shot of it all &#128584; so its going to be costly again.

Im only 25 and feel like im too young to not do it again so I'd say we will definitely be doing it again

Hopefully we can keep each other company while were waiting, oh is starting to look at me funny when i mention names, show him what pram i want and suggest we start buying things like nappies and bottles now &#128514; (i swear im just trying to be logical &#128523;) so it would be nice to talk to others in my situation


----------



## DoodleDoo

2019/20 seems reasonable for us. We currently have a 21 month old daughter and are thinking about number two. However, we're both full time students and want to graduate first (and get a salary ofc :haha:). I graduate this summer, however I have offers to do postgraduate study which would be crazy to turn down. So realistically, 2019 is the earliest we'll manage it!

Whereabouts are you guys from? :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Cloudy7: Oh I know the feeling of getting cold feet, me and hubby aren't even certain about us trying about a 4th at the moment, I'm so up and down about it. I think only time will tell how we really feel and we do have plenty of time from now until 2019 to decided.

Doodledoo: I'm from Manchester area (greater Manchester), how about you? Oh I've just noticed your little girls name Daisy, how beautiful, this is name I want to use if we had another girl :D


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Looks as though this will be us. Initially we had thought about trying last year, but our respective lifetstyles were not great and we needed to get that sorted first. The Khocolateman had the gastric bypass done, and then I had the gastric sleeve done in June but because of complications I am going under the knife again this week. Surgeon says it's safest to wait 18 months before ttc after that, so that's what we're going to do. Hoping to use that time to get my body into the strongest shape I can. I'm glad we've waited as it's been lovely to have some time just us after we got married (2013) but I'm aware of my biological clock ticking (I'm 32) and of the risks purported/associated with waiting much longer.

My favourite things to do to distract myself are browse online for funky cloth nappies and other baby things (all our friends are having babies so this is an EXCELLENT excuse!), study (currently doing some short courses on online marketing and social media and have applied to do my M.Ed second semester) and knitting.


----------



## jessicasmum

WhiteKhocol8 said:


> Looks as though this will be us. Initially we had thought about trying last year, but our respective lifetstyles were not great and we needed to get that sorted first. The Khocolateman had the gastric bypass done, and then I had the gastric sleeve done in June but because of complications I am going under the knife again this week. Surgeon says it's safest to wait 18 months before ttc after that, so that's what we're going to do. Hoping to use that time to get my body into the strongest shape I can. I'm glad we've waited as it's been lovely to have some time just us after we got married (2013) but I'm aware of my biological clock ticking (I'm 32) and of the risks purported/associated with waiting much longer.
> 
> My favourite things to do to distract myself are browse online for funky cloth nappies and other baby things (all our friends are having babies so this is an EXCELLENT excuse!), study (currently doing some short courses on online marketing and social media and have applied to do my M.Ed second semester) and knitting.

Sorry there was complications with your op, hope all goes well this week.

I'm turning 32 next month too and feel like if I was to have another my cut off time is 34 or 35.


----------



## DoodleDoo

I suck at realising people have replied to posts! I actually just logged on here because one of my friends just found out she was pregnant, OH and I were the very first to find out even before her OH lol, and it's sent me into a mad broody spiral :haha:

jessica'smum - thanks for the complement on our daughter's name. She'd named after Daisy Fay Buchanan from The Great Gatsby! I see you have a little girl named Jasmine. That was one of our name choices too until a really close family friend named their daughter it. Obviously great minds think alike!


----------



## josephine3

Oh can i cautiously join? Feel like a fraud in wtt as i havent even convinced him yet but by then our youngest will be at school sept 2019 and hooefully we will have moved house so would be the ideal time i just gotta get him on board!!


----------



## Cloudy7

jessicasmum said:


> Cloudy7: Oh I know the feeling of getting cold feet, me and hubby aren't even certain about us trying about a 4th at the moment, I'm so up and down about it. I think only time will tell how we really feel and we do have plenty of time from now until 2019 to decided.
> 
> Doodledoo: I'm from Manchester area (greater Manchester), how about you? Oh I've just noticed your little girls name Daisy, how beautiful, this is name I want to use if we had another girl :D

Sorry for the mega late reply i havent been online in a while. At the moment im absolutely wanting another baby. I didnt bother watching any of this seasons one born every minute but the other day though lets just stick it on and now here i am with a mothercare wishlist and a head full of baby names &#128514; why is having children so addictive &#128584;


----------



## darkriver

Sorry for the late reply. I am currently swinging back forth on children at the moment. At the moment it is a yes but tomorrow it could be a no.


----------



## jessicasmum

darkriver said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I am currently swinging back forth on children at the moment. At the moment it is a yes but tomorrow it could be a no.

I feel the same about having another I'm back and forth all the time, my mind can change in the same day. Also talked with husband and it might be either February next year or February 2019 if ends up neither we won't have another, so back and forth on next year or year after too.


----------



## Cloudy7

Seems like were all having a bit of a dilemma with this! I really want another baby but i worry about what kind of strain it would put on us financially, day to day life would be fine but Christmas, birthdays, holidays and so on would be a big struggle, then I think about how easy life is now with my youngest in nursery. Logically I know sticking with 2 is the better option but I worry I'll live my life seriously regretting never having another one. Finances is the absolute reason why I'm back and forward, we've made a few changes lately and cut our monthly bills by around £200 so were at least moving in the right direction.


----------



## darkriver

I understand about money worries. I know for sure that I couldn't afford another mouth to feed right now. However I could if I cut right back.


----------



## AGGIESMUM92

Hi ladies can I join? I'm Emily I'm 25 and already have one wonderful little girl who is 9months old :) were waiting till after our big day 16.03.2019 for number 2 :) oh and to have moved house to somewhere with a garage! But apart from that the countdown is on!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi Emily my little boy just turned 10 months today so our little ones are close in age :)

Well it's looks like i might be ruling out TTC earlier now because too much going on at the moment and a lot of things need to change, looking like I'm back TTC February 2019 that's if we end up trying for another at all.


----------



## Symphony7

Hi ladies can I join? I was waiting for 3 years before so I'm well acquainted with this section lol. My little girl is almost 5 months. Planning on TTC #2 spring 2019. What a scary thought! Not even 2 years!


----------

